# inspired by Twitch :)



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ok. Got the plants in their final resting places for now..(i think) This is my first quasi-serious attempt @ a planted aquarium... wondering if I definately need CO2 for a tank just barely over 2wpg. I have twitch's DIY system up and runnin. I just dont want to use it if it is not needed.

the java moss in front left seems almost dead from the store... maybe it will rebound..? I'm hoping that the mystery long grass plant (behind moss to the right) will also rebound, it is a sad specimen, don't know why I even bothered buying it along with the moss. I guess I like those plants..(it was all they had) anyone know if they seem past the point of no return?

Any1 know what the plant is to the left of the amazon sword? -Seems to be doing good so far. Any suggestions??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

here is the center of the tank.. here you can see the amazon sword is growing new plants on the left, and growing a new shoot just right of center.

I wanted to get better substrate, so I removed my medium large gravel for 1 part onyx sand and 1 part flurite. I left some of the old gravel in there and placed a bunch in 2 nylon feet for good measure... tested the water, and was right at where I was before changing substrate. *whew* was this a bad idea??

I am hoping the grass-type plant by the nylon will carpet a bit. Anyone know what the plant is in front and to the right of the grass? I love this plant, and hope it does well! Any other suggestions/comments welcome


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL!! Am I wasting my time with this Java Moss? It looks pretty bad, and I went through the effort of tying it down to things LOL... hopefully it will start growing..

The Anubias? plant seems to be growing alot of leaf, and minimal stem.. never achieved that b4... I'm praying that I will get good results.. I'm still nervous..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is Beanbag enjoying his newly planted tank.. he is a bit stressed, but I think he will settle down soon!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice greens.give ur red some time to addapt to his new plants







. shouldnt take long


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks man, I give all credit to this site, and Twitch's thread on planting... great stuff! I will post new pics as it grows, or dies!! LOL

The java moss and the tall grassy plant behind it to the right have me worried still... not seeing much change in them yet. If anyone knows if plants can rebound after being that straggly, please help out









I'll post close up pics of 'em after Church... Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

In a non CO2 low light setup, you won't see too much change too quickly in your plants. Don't worry if it is or isn't changing, worry about wether it changes for the better or for the worse when it does change.

At around 2wpg or less I don't think CO2 is going to be your growth limiting factor, therefore I don't think you need it.

Substrate sounds like you've got a good mix. Fluorite is supposed to be great, can't say I've any experience with it though.

Glad you've got a planted tank going. I started my thread to get more people interested. You gotta take the good with the bad though, things change pretty quickly so if they start going downhill, you can get everything under control and rebounded pretty quick. My tank for instance, experienced a massive algae explosion when my CO2 system inexplicably died the other day and the lights were on all day with no CO2. Can't explain what happened, but I did another batch of CO2 and things are pretty much back to normal. Just stick with it, don't panic and you'll have plenty of fun


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Twitch
I have 160w on my 75, and have CO2, and I am getting downright explosive growth. I removed 2 of the 3 clipped type plants, (they were ugly) and it looks a lot better in there.

It is alot of fun though, havin' a great time getting it going. I will post more pics in a week or so. Thanks for all the help from your thread!


----------

